# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Malac's The Puzzle

## Malac Reborn

THE PUZZLE
If you won&#39;t follow directions then leave now&#33;
This guide will help and Will give you lucid dreams uptp 3 or more lucid dreams by  1-5 days Guranteeed. If not in some way you A.) Didn&#39;t follow the precise yet simple instructions by skipping a step as EVERY step is important and is a piece to the Puzzle. C.) This is obviously not for you. D.)Something is "different/special" about you, just kidding, but seriously maybe so. If you do not fit in these possiblities of failure, be welcomed to try again but it Will happen.
Note: This is months of research and etc. (seriously i think im addicted to lding..) and i will never waste time making useless/crappy tutorials/guides.

Piece 1: Preparation--
If you are reading this i&#39;m you need help with lding and as they all say, you need motivation&#33; I dont care how many tutorials have said or future ones, you&#39;ll obviously need motivation. I can imagine the look one your faces saying " all damn, another guide that talks about lame motivation i mean i ALREADY know that..so boring....dammit..". Well, ill explain an a non boring, thats required way to get motivated(one min process dont b****) and do Not dare be ignorant to skip this part or else you can just leave because i stated once why each piece is important. First : Think about the time you first learned of lucid dreaming. Imagine the emotions as it was being described to you. Recreate that good feeling NOW and dont be ignorant as i said and just mindlessly trying to get to the techs and yadiya or you failed already. Do as i Say, seriously. Each piece is part of the puzzle to make whole&#33;
Now as you recreate this emotion, note to yourslef that doubt is useless as its just a function in the brain to resist such thinks its unsure about because you havent done it. It&#39;s plain dumb to have doubt. Doubt ruins many opportunities like getting that girl/guy, riding that rollercoaster "doubting" it&#39;ll be fun but just scary, and many other things (think about the stupidity of it for 10 secs or more).
Roller coaster example: You doubt you&#39;ll have fun riding it and as you are slowely rising up that slope upwards at the beginning you think" wth was i think oh man oh man oh man..im screwed.." reassuring that you are right, but when you go down and about, after the ride you think "what the heck was i doubting for, that was fun..i could&#39;ve missed a good thing (of course, like many of us, your fearless crazy friend will ask for you or even pressure you to ride again, and you&#39;ll refuse lolz..one is enough for the day). Ok so remember that feeling I told you to stick to, Remember That feeling throughout the whole course. Now we&#39;re done with step for now and moving to the next Step, we&#39;re all my Goodies in my bag are.


For the people who i promised to pm, keep patient as there are aoot of you and ill have to manage to pm you every step, as i said before to others, people who do Not pm will have to wait each day to get each step. BTW if you think this motivation part was lame (i thought so too But its NEEDED in every induction of course).

----------


## Nerte

lol, everybody was arguing about this and waiting for this long time and I&#39;m just 1st person who reading this... only by coincidence. lmao

Thanks, gotta read it in detail...

----------


## wendylove

I suffer from autism so emotions are useless to me. The only emotion I feel much is anger so unless you want me to get angry emotions are out of the question.

----------


## Bushido

Well..im all motivated  ::dancingcow::  

Thanks for posting your tutorial can&#39;t wait till the next steps. By the way will those you PM (hopefully me included) get the whole technique in one go?

Thanks again
Bushido

----------


## Nerte

OK, my question is: how many steps/days will it all have together. Cause I don&#39;t wanna spam you with PM, it&#39;s lame IMO (not technique, spamming), so I wanna know how steps will it have. I&#39;ll wait.

EDIT: BTW starts good.

----------


## wendylove

> Now we&#39;re done with step for now and moving to the next Step, we&#39;re all my Goodies in my bag are.[/b]



I wonder what your technique is I think it will be a Fild mixed with sensation. Or maybe a Vild.

----------


## Klace

I gotta give you credit for actually posting some of it, it&#39;s a good idea to do it in steps and start out with this step because people would be like "I&#39;m not doing that preparation&#33;" But now they have to because they can&#39;t move onto another step.
Now it&#39;s "I&#39;ll have to do this preparation till Malac posts part deux

----------


## Bonsay

Interesting tutorial, can&#39;t wait the next steps. You made me remember what I felt like when I started reading the intor page   ::content::  .





> I suffer from autism so emotions are useless to me. The only emotion I feel much is anger so unless you want me to get angry emotions are out of the question.
> [/b]



What you mean, you can&#39;t feel other emotions   ::blue::  . I never knew Autism does that. You said much, so you do feel other emotions, have you tryed concentrating on them?

----------


## Lord Toaster

Hooray, thanks for publishing it&#33; Yeah, good what you&#39;re doing with steps, If I saw the whole thing at once I&#39;d probably just be like "omg I&#39;m not reading that&#33;"  ::D:

----------


## wendylove

> What you mean, you can&#39;t feel other emotions. I never knew Autism does that. You said much, so you do feel other emotions, have you tryed concentrating on them?[/b]



Well concentrating on emotions would make me more angry and depressed. This is the main reason I don&#39;t like this step as you have to remeber why you got into ld, which for me is a escape from tension headache, which I have all day long every day since about two years now. See when somebody says get motivated the first thing I would do is concentrate on not hitting them in the face. This just makes me really angry. Well if all the other steps don&#39;t involve emotion then this might be interesting.





> Hooray, thanks for publishing it&#33; Yeah, good what you&#39;re doing with steps, If I saw the whole thing at once I&#39;d probably just be like "omg I&#39;m not reading that&#33;" [/b]



I would prefer to read it all at once as then you will have lots to think about. Well unless your lazy. See your reading the same amount of information the difference is you have to wait a longer time now.

----------


## RooJ

I havn&#39;t thought much about either my first lucid dreams or the reasons i origionally became interested in lucid dreaming for a long time. After reading your post i did, and i want more heh. I look forward to seeing your next steps.

ps i once had doubt about jumping off a bridge, and chickened out..  but now i see how stupid that doubt was  :tongue2:  (j/k)

----------


## lupo7

So far is looking good.

One think I didnt understand, you are telling that the people that you are going to pm will have to wait.
Aren&#39;t you going to publish the hole tutorial anyway?

Oh and domething else, some people will surely criticize your method. It is natural, maybe they din&#39;t do it right or it just isn&#39;t for them. Don be upset. I wouldn&#39;t like to see this thread to turn in an off-topic flame again.

Keep on...

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Malac, I will help you get it to people, just give me the names of all people who requested it, and I&#39;ll send it to them no problem.

I really think the first step is smart, it sounds like it&#39;s going to be a breakthrough

I think the name the puzzle was very creative too.

----------


## StJohnny

Ahhh shiiit... Here we go now. Malac&#39;s technique is gonna own.

----------


## Malac Reborn

Will Post Steps The Days That Allow Me To(not Saying Ill Skip A Day).also Im Only Posting All Xept The &#96;completion&#39;,only Pmers Get That.

----------


## LucidAlex

> Will Post Steps The Days That Allow Me To(not Saying Ill Skip A Day).also Im Only Posting All Xept The &#96;completion&#39;,only Pmers Get That.
> [/b]



Well good job so far.

----------


## Merlock

I want to get an objective view of this situation...You created a thread about a technique that you would post in the future.The thread became filled with contemplation on the matter including the all too obvious ideas of it being a joke, a lie, etc.You became angry at people for stating opinions, in a topic, which was, in fact, empty.Now you do not wish to post the completion publically and thus basically brand the entire forum population, aside from those that send specific private messages, as angry mob folk that aren&#39;t worthy of the technique.You also speak of this technique as if it is the turning point of the world and your posts on this topic, in all threads related, remain high-toned and with a tint of egoism.What good came from all this to the forum? None.
What good will come to the forum without the full technique posted here? None.

Please end this theatrical performance and either post the entire technique when you have it all typed up, waiting peacefully for replies, opinions and success stories or stop creating a swarm of unneeded attention aimed at a high perched attitude based on having more words than actions.
This is merely a request but hopefully the above argumentation is enough to give it weight.

Edit: Before retaliation begins. I am fully aware of all the reasons stated in the previous topic for such a step-by-step way of posting but that does not justify words before actions and the last two points in the list above.

----------


## pablo

> Ahhh shiiit... Here we go now. Malac&#39;s technique is gonna own.
> [/b]



huh?

----------


## Malac Reborn

[quote]
I want to get an objective view of this situation...
[list][*]You created a thread about a technique that you would post in the future.[*]The thread became filled with contemplation on the matter including the all too obvious ideas of it being a joke, a lie, etc.[*]You became angry at people for stating opinions, in a topic, which was, in fact, empty.[*]Now you do not wish to post the completion publically and thus basically brand the entire forum population, aside from those that send specific private messages, as angry mob folk that aren&#39;t worthy of the technique.[*]You also speak of this technique as if ..

                                Nope..          Plus Ur Wrong About Some Facts, Mostly The 2nd Half... Go Back To My Posts And Read Them Again And Also Find A Life On Ur Way, Seriously Dont Know Where U Been But Every1 Is Tired From The Arguing, I Think. Go Away.

----------


## wendylove

> Please end this theatrical performance and either post the entire technique when you have it all typed up[/b]



If you actaully read malac&#39;s post you will see he is posting them a step a day so people don&#39;t skip. Also the issue of malac being bad or some how wrong is very subjective. 

If I was you malac I would request seeker to bann all the annoying replies before everything goes back to the last three malac topics.

----------


## Developer

Me like it so far  :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Malac Reborn

> If you actaully read malac&#39;s post you will see he is posting them a step a day so people don&#39;t skip. Also the issue of malac being bad or some how wrong is very subjective. 
> 
> If I was you malac I would request seeker to bann all the annoying replies before everything goes back to the last three malac topics.
> [/b]




thx For Ur Concern And U Too Ldg.

my Pm Whatever Is Full, So L8er On Ill Just Write Down All Names And Clear For More.

----------


## Bonsay

So if I send a pm requesting the technique, I&#39;ll get it sooner than if I waited for it to be released on the forums?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I suffer from autism so emotions are useless to me. The only emotion I feel much is anger so unless you want me to get angry emotions are out of the question.
> [/b]



I have aspergers which is a type of autism, I&#39;m not emotionless for from it in fact, but thats the main diffrents between classical autism and aspergers.

I&#39;m sure you must have some desires usualy with desires comes motivation, you must have desire to lucid dream else you wouldn&#39;t be here, actualy motivation doesn&#39;t have to come from emotion I perfer to use logical motivation basicly hardwork=pleasure





> So if I send a pm requesting the technique, I&#39;ll get it sooner than if I waited for it to be released on the forums?
> [/b]



Yeah and you&#39;ll get the full thing. (the revised edition)

----------


## rustyshacklefurd

so malac, im just wondering...how is this gonna work...are you gonna PM everyone that wasn&#39;t impatient or just a few select people....cause that would be alot of people....or by request?.......and when you say you won&#39;t do it in completion on the forums what do you mean?...will it be missing key parts?....and if its by request I would like a copy

----------


## Bonsay

> Yeah and you&#39;ll get the full thing. (the revised edition)
> [/b]



Hmm, his inbox is full. Oh well. Hope he changes his mind about posting the whole technique on the forums, it would be more energy efficient and I wouldn&#39;t have to wait, which is the important part.  ::content::

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Hmm, his inbox is full. Oh well. Hope he changes his mind about posting the whole technique on the forums, it would be more energy efficient and I wouldn&#39;t have to wait, which is the important part. 
> [/b]



yes he said he would right down the names and empty it out later today.

----------


## wonderland

> All Xept The &#96;completion&#39;[/b]



I&#39;m sorry, but... What exactly do you mean by the "completion"?

You&#39;re going to post the whole thing here... except the end?
Which means you&#39;re not going to finish?


Or am I totally off here?

----------


## mkauf84

Yayyy&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::sunflower:: 

I don&#39;t know what I have. But I&#39;ll have an emotion for 30 seconds than it&#39;ll go away; any one: joy, sarrow, anger, fear, depression, etc. I&#39;m mostly bland through out the day. I is only impatient when I&#39;m at work doing nothing. I could be home doing nothing. I can choose to raise my emotions but I don&#39;t, because I very self concious.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Yayyy&#33;&#33;&#33; 
> 
> I don&#39;t know what I have. But I&#39;ll have an emotion for 30 seconds than it&#39;ll go away; any one: joy, sarrow, anger, fear, depression, etc. I&#39;m mostly bland through out the day. I is only impatient when I&#39;m at work doing nothing. I could be home doing nothing. I can choose to raise my emotions but I don&#39;t, because I very self concious.
> [/b]



I get the same thing, it usualy feels like I got enlightened, and I feel as if I know I will have the will power to do it, it&#39;s like my will and motivation goes through the roof, but it doesn&#39;t last long and I need logic to maintain it.

----------


## mkauf84

Yes.

Also, sometimes in RL I&#39;ll see sentences in a book that aren&#39;t even there. So, reality checks in dreams don&#39;t work well for me.

----------


## FreeOne

hooray&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## gavin

Just post the whole thing. It&#39;s a community, not a club.. 

What a pointless series of events.

----------


## frekinrican5

lol...... dont worrie im not gonna flame u on this topic but i will say this the intro is alright so i give u props on that   ::thumbup::   but im just letting u know that it makes no sense that u only PM pple who didnt flame u cause yeh its a good idea but sooner or later sumone whether ur method works or not is not gonna like it and there gonna just post it.Im just letting u know that it will happen sooner or later just letting u know in the future  ::bump::

----------


## metcalfracing

/agreed, but its his technique. So, I say, Cheers for what we have&#33;  ::banana::   ::cheers::   ::muffin::

----------


## eppy

> /agreed, but its his technique. So, I say, Cheers for what we have&#33;   
> [/b]



hope he sends out the PMs with the technique soon, im getting anxious for another lucid   ::ninja::

----------


## LucidAlex

> hope he sends out the PMs with the technique soon, im getting anxious for another lucid  
> [/b]



Me too&#33;  ::dancingcow::

----------


## Nemesis

As far as I can tell, individually PMing those that ask for it is going to take a LOT more effort than simply sending it once to the whole community. If you spent your time typing correctly and formatting your technique into an easily understandable guide, rather than complaining about people with opinions and working around making sure they don&#39;t get it, then both you and the community as a whole will be better off.

Posting one day at a time so people &#39;don&#39;t skip steps&#39; is rather stupid. Leave it up to the reader. It&#39;s their fault if they decide to read the last page in a novel, and complain it wasn&#39;t a good book.

My &#036;0.02 anyhow. I hope it IS a good technique after all the hype. I&#39;d feel sorry for you if it isn&#39;t.

(Actually, I probably wouldn&#39;t.)

----------


## Merlock

Well, at least someone sees reason.
The objective position here isn&#39;t to insult the author of this technique, it&#39;s to see what is best for the forum and its members; and what is happening now is far from beneficial.

----------


## laconix

It&#39;ll eventually be released all as one anyway&#33; I don&#39;t care that he&#39;s releasing it in parts, as long as he does release something.
Hopefully with better grammar..

----------


## Merlock

It will not be released in whole. He is withholding the conclusion, which is an insult to the forum members that don&#39;t see a need to send private messages, in itself.

I find the following exaggerated but true line of malac&#39;s claims insulting, indeed:

- "I have a technique that is better than all others&#33;"
- "I will post in at a later time so I&#39;ve just stated that I will post it to cause anxiety."
- "Now I&#39;m angry at people thinking that this is all a hoax even though I put words before actions&#33;"
- "And now, I don&#39;t feel like posting the entire technique. Those that criticise me aren&#39;t worthy of it and the other thousands of forum members might as well forget it too since I&#39;m making a great, wide, generalisation of them all&#33;"

----------


## Nemesis

> It will not be released in whole. He is withholding the conclusion, which is an insult to the forum members that don&#39;t see a need to send private messages, in itself.
> 
> I find the following exaggerated but true line of malac&#39;s claims insulting, indeed:
> 
> - "I have a technique that is better than all others&#33;"
> - "I will post in at a later time so I&#39;ve just stated that I will post it to cause anxiety."
> - "Now I&#39;m angry at people thinking that this is all a hoax even though I put words before actions&#33;"
> - "And now, I don&#39;t feel like posting the entire technique. Those that criticise me aren&#39;t worthy of it and the other thousands of forum members might as well forget it too since I&#39;m making a great, wide, generalisation of them all&#33;"
> [/b]



 ::bowdown:: 

I hope you&#39;re reading this, Malac.

----------


## eclectic_dreamer

merlock, i 100% agree with you, this PM thing is ridiculous..the whole things a mess and could have been done a lot better.

----------


## Seeker

Hmm, I wonder how long it will take to make its way to bittorrent?

Let&#39;s all be patient and wait for the next step to be posted.  I hope this technique is worth all of the trouble it has caused.

----------


## Nerte

> hope he sends out the PMs with the technique soon, im getting anxious for another lucid  
> [/b]



Please post then the whole thing because it&#39;s really annoying all this waiting...   ::roll:: 

EDIT:
BTW I still don&#39;t understand how can thing like that make board-war and what&#39;s the malac&#39;s point.

----------


## Bonsay

Damn his inbox is full again  ::roll::  . 
*whisper*Psst... Can somebody secretly send it to me?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Damn his inbox is full again  . 
> *whisper*Psst... Can somebody secretly send it to me?
> [/b]



I think he knows you want it, and if malac says it&#39;s ok I can send it as soon as I get it.

----------


## wendylove

Step 1 gave me a Ld last night. Well I was sitting down and then I had a idea, which was remeber when I got into lucid dreaming. Then I started saying I am dreaming I am dreaming intill I was lucid. Although I did have two failed attempts at getting lucid during the night. Sadly speaking I was inside and wanted to get outside so I tried to open a door it didn&#39;t work I went up stairs to jump out the window, however the door were locked too so I tried to walk through the wall didn&#39;t work. Rushed down stairs my sister was there trying to tell me something I couldn&#39;t hear her and then I woke up.

----------


## dodobird

> Recreate that good feeling NOW and dont be ignorant as i said and just mindlessly trying to get to the techs and yadiya or you failed already. 
> [/b]



Malac just a quick correction, you use the word &#39;ignorant&#39; in here and also in previous posts, while I think you mean arrogant.
ignorant is someone who is not knowledgeable.
arrogant is someone cocky who skips steps because he or she thinks they know better.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> Malac just a quick correction, you use the word &#39;ignorant&#39; in here and also in previous posts, while I think you mean arrogant.
> ignorant is someone who is not knowledgeable.
> arrogant is someone cocky who skips steps because he or she thinks they know better.
> [/b]



um...thx

I&#39;m not posting a step today (sorry) but instead ima use the time to copy down names of pms because i said i would...busyk, tryna keep this short and als i might go ahead and give LDG the names to pm the other people with my time lolz. For the people who are asking why not post it today, srry. In result ill post two steps tomorrow to get scheduule back up.

EDIT: ok just copied the names, hopefully they should transfer from this mac to the computer that i post the steps on in my other class. Then i&#39;ll clearm y inbox so more people who are trying to pm thorugh...can.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> um...thx
> 
> I&#39;m not posting a step today (sorry) but instead ima use the time to copy down names of pms because i said i would...busyk, tryna keep this short and als i might go ahead and give LDG the names to pm the other people with my time lolz. For the people who are asking why not post it today, srry. In result ill post two steps tomorrow to get scheduule back up.
> 
> EDIT: ok just copied the names, hopefully they should transfer from this mac to the computer that i post the steps on in my other class. Then i&#39;ll clearm y inbox so more people who are trying to pm thorugh...can.
> [/b]



Sounds good, are you going to give me the tech and the names today?

Oh yeah your tech gave me 2 semi lucids the first part of it anyway, I was talking to santa trying to aptain his "magic raindeer shoes"

----------


## BohmaN

lol
lol
lol





> I want to get an objective view of this situation...You created a thread about a technique that you would post in the future.The thread became filled with contemplation on the matter including the all too obvious ideas of it being a joke, a lie, etc.You became angry at people for stating opinions, in a topic, which was, in fact, empty.Now you do not wish to post the completion publically and thus basically brand the entire forum population, aside from those that send specific private messages, as angry mob folk that aren&#39;t worthy of the technique.You also speak of this technique as if it is the turning point of the world and your posts on this topic, in all threads related, remain high-toned and with a tint of egoism.What good came from all this to the forum? None.
> What good will come to the forum without the full technique posted here? None.
> 
> Please end this theatrical performance and either post the entire technique when you have it all typed up, waiting peacefully for replies, opinions and success stories or stop creating a swarm of unneeded attention aimed at a high perched attitude based on having more words than actions.
> This is merely a request but hopefully the above argumentation is enough to give it weight.
> 
> Edit: Before retaliation begins. I am fully aware of all the reasons stated in the previous topic for such a step-by-step way of posting but that does not justify words before actions and the last two points in the list above.
> [/b]



Couldn&#39;t have said it better myself.

It&#39;ll be exciting to see the next steps though.

----------


## RooJ

Just some observations,

I was under the impression that this forum was about the sharing and discussion of ideas.. Im struggling to see how we can discuss your technique properly if its gonna be pm&#39;d to different people at different times and have the main thread lagging behind... Are the people who get the pm&#39;d technique supposed to keep quiet until its all posted here?

Also, if this technique is as big as you made out in previous threads.. and the first step after the second day of posting has already recieved 4 - 5 pages of replies, It may be hard for people to follow the technique... having to dig through a mountain of posts n all..

Finally what did you mean by "also Im Only Posting All Xept The &#96;completion&#39;,only Pmers Get That." If you seriously meant your not posting the final steps (which i assume will be important) then whats the point in this thread, anyone who wants to learn the FULL technique will have to get it from you anyway so why waste time posting steps here... I say again, if you want to read the full version you have to get the pm&#39;d files, and if you have that you wont be reading the steps here, so the only people who would be following these steps are people who.... wont get the end....   ::?:  logic...

As i say, these are just observations so dont take offence.

hmm, This is kinda reminding me of the tv series lost... It starts out really promising and interesting, pulls everyone in, gets people excited, then each episode after that has very little information, everyones left feeling confused, knowone knows where the show is headed, what its about or how it can possibly end, and finally everyone begins to lose interest.. lets hope that doesnt happen though  :tongue2: .

----------


## wendylove

Another point to add is that the people who slag you off will also think your technique is crap. So carrying that forward they would not care if they get the technique. By Pming people you our giving them the technique slower and also your stoping them opening a dialog on the technique for about a week. Also the people who you want not to get the technique will get the technique all they have to do is wait a week. Now a week is not long to wait, however as you see from this forum people don&#39;t like to wait.

----------


## Nemesis

Malac, I think I speak for everyone when I say it would be in everyones best interests for you to be slapped with a rather large fish. Maybe a snapper.

----------


## krookedking

Yeah, I&#39;d like a little debriefing of the "fuss" malmac&#39;s technique is all about....Anyway, cheers  ::D:

----------


## Merlock

Well, this topic has been a joke from the beginning, I guess there&#39;s no harm in adding that...really...it should be a trout.

----------


## wendylove

> Malac, I think I speak for everyone when I say it would be in everyones best interests for you to be slapped with a rather large fish. Maybe a snapper.[/b]



Your the person who needs to be slap with a fish. 




> Well, this topic has been a joke from the beginning, I guess there&#39;s no harm in adding that...really...it should be a trout.[/b]



I think this topic is going to become the last three topics. Stop being rude to malac it is easy to critize someone. Merlock your the joke.

Seeker so malac can post his technique and so it doesn&#39;t end up like the last three post can you make a warning of some kind. Come on we are more civilized then this. Also deleting all the nasty comments would be another good idea.

How do you suspect malac to post when he is being attacked and ridiculed. From this you have made him Pm people so he can get rid off the annoying people. This is bullying  ::blue::

----------


## Merlock

Wendylove, please read my above posts with the lists. And please reconsider your logic.
The technique will not be posted in whole, the author is being utterly rude to the forum population, the author is also making a theatrical performance of his own ego beyond anything I&#39;ve seen here since the times of Leo Volont but even he didn&#39;t persist in such a pompous manner for so long in any given case.

All in all, this is ridiculous. Perhaps I should have resisted the urge to have a last word but I doubt this will be the last so nevermind. The reasons have been given why this entire ordeal brings no benefit to the forum and the reason I&#39;ve posted what I have relative to this is because at some points it has grabbed my attention in a negative manner.

The very fact that he is private messaging the technique instead of posting it whole, especially in the given tone ("only those that deserve it, get it") is enough to justify this thread being thrown into Senseless Banter or locked. Though, of course, that is not my decision so I&#39;ll stop here.

----------


## eppy

> Wendylove, please read my above posts with the lists. And please reconsider your logic.
> The technique will not be posted in whole, the author is being utterly rude to the forum population, the author is also making a theatrical performance of his own ego beyond anything I&#39;ve seen here since the times of Leo Volont but even he didn&#39;t persist in such a pompous manner for so long in any given case.
> 
> All in all, this is ridiculous. Perhaps I should have resisted the urge to have a last word but I doubt this will be the last so nevermind. The reasons have been given why this entire ordeal brings no benefit to the forum and the reason I&#39;ve posted what I have relative to this is because at some points it has grabbed my attention in a negative manner.
> 
> The very fact that he is private messaging the technique instead of posting it whole, especially in the given tone ("only those that deserve it, get it") is enough to justify this thread being thrown into Senseless Banter or locked. Though, of course, that is not my decision so I&#39;ll stop here.
> [/b]




only the people who were rude and now want the technique think that

----------


## Merlock

> only the people who were rude and now want the technique think that
> [/b]



I did not post a single time in the previous, now locked, topic. Please, do not generalise, putting me into the "people who were rude" group. My position here is objective, not rude, not assaulting but based on reason.
I won&#39;t go into the fact that aside from the few "people who were rude" and few "people that weren&#39;t rude" there are thousands of other forum members, though it is part of my reasoning here.
Thank you.

----------


## dodobird

Maybe I don&#39;t have a life, but I have been enjoying this whole epic from the beginning.

----------


## Nemesis

> Your the person who needs to be slap with a fish. 
> 
> I think this topic is going to become the last three topics. Stop being rude to malac it is easy to critize someone. Merlock your the joke.
> 
> Seeker so malac can post his technique and so it doesn&#39;t end up like the last three post can you make a warning of some kind. Come on we are more civilized then this. Also deleting all the nasty comments would be another good idea.
> 
> How do you suspect malac to post when he is being attacked and ridiculed. From this you have made him Pm people so he can get rid off the annoying people. This is bullying 
> [/b]



Umm.. you DO realize that most of the &#39;attacking&#39; is coming from Malac, right? He can&#39;t take opinions or suggestions, and instead decides to lash out.

But I do admire the whole &#39;hump his leg, and get the technique first&#39; approach you&#39;re taking. <Borat>Very nice&#33;</Borat>.

----------


## Seeker

This topic soon to follow in the footsteps of its two predecessors.

I am this  --&#62;||<-- close to locking this one.  If I do so, I will ask the staff to delete any further posts on this subject that are started.

@Malac, please post your full technique when you have it ready or PM it when it&#39;s ready, also, please stop these partial postings.

@Everyone else, please be excellant to each other.

----------


## Nemesis

Good stuff, Seeker. It&#39;s good to see a forum with fair moderators for once. (I&#39;ve been around.)

----------


## Klace

I think it&#39;s fine that he&#39;s not posting it all so people don&#39;t skip steps, but I think it&#39;s incredibly childish for a topic to be drawn on this long when there is no development or reports about the technique, only talk about Malac and the way he is deciding to distribute this technique.

Seeker, this should be closed and when the technique is done, he should post it all in a new topic, and only discussion of the technique itself should be allowed to be discussed in said topic.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Anyone who can&#39;t get a pm to malac feel free to send a request to me, I already have a few people who have requested it.

EDIT: No I do not have it right now and if you don&#39;t see this message I have it. (I just love to see my pm say like 2 or 3 I always get excited from pm&#39;s anyone else that weird?)

For all you guys complaining why the heck to you sit around complaining it&#39;s not going to change a thing.

Seeker how is he sopposed to post the rest of his method in this thread if it&#39;s locked? 

Malac, I really hope you spend just one minute tomorrow in class to copy and past the list and tech in a pm to me, because I&#39;d really not like to wait all week end, thank you.

----------


## Seeker

> Seeker how is he sopposed to post the rest of his method in this thread if it&#39;s locked? 
> [/b]



At this point, I either want him to post all of it or none of it.  This has gone on long enough and is too disruptive.  When I posted my tutorial on WILD, I posted the entire thing at once, not in installments.

I don&#39;t want anyone to think that I&#39;m coming down on Malac though, I am quite curious to read his method.  It&#39;s only that we now have three topics dedicated to this, that&#39;s two too many.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> At this point, I either want him to post all of it or none of it.  This has gone on long enough and is too disruptive.  When I posted my tutorial on WILD, I posted the entire thing at once, not in installments.
> 
> I don&#39;t want anyone to think that I&#39;m coming down on Malac though, I am quite curious to read his method.  It&#39;s only that we now have three topics dedicated to this, that&#39;s two too many.
> [/b]



Yeah, I actualy agree with you on that, just want malac to pm me the tech though, so I have to sit back and follow the rules   ::shakehead2::  , personaly I have to agree that someone at somepoint is probably going to just post it right on this forum after reseiving it, it&#39;s got a chance of happening, I&#39;m not critizising.

I can picture the topic now, "hey everyone heres malacs technique, sorry malac had to do it for the good of the forum"

I guess will leave malac to decide what is right, it&#39;s all in his hands.

----------


## Gwendolyn

Yeah, delaying and giving snippets are riling people up too much. And, it just is getting sad. Three topics, and almost nothing useful in them. Malac needs to make it useful.

----------


## Pluto

malacs probably sitting back in his reclining armchair right now, rubbing his hands together, laughing at us all.

----------


## Amidreaming?

> I was talking to santa trying to aptain his "magic raindeer shoes"
> [/b]




thats insanely halerious

----------


## Klace

Let&#39;s give Malac till tomorrow, if he doesn&#39;t post his second step then we should lock this topic, as all weekend it would remain filling up with useless posts.
He can make a new topic when he&#39;s ready to post his whole technique.

----------


## taihen

> Wendylove, please read my above posts with the lists. And please reconsider your logic.
> The technique will not be posted in whole, the author is being utterly rude to the forum population, the author is also making a theatrical performance of his own ego beyond anything I&#39;ve seen here since the times of Leo Volont but even he didn&#39;t persist in such a pompous manner for so long in any given case.
> [/b]



Merlock is the most logical here. While I applaud his efforts to persuade the forum with well-founded arguments, I fear that the people replying are blinded by their lust for Malac&#39;s &#39;Mystery Technique&#39;, and will just retaliate in some kind of twisted reflex reaction. "This thread is a joke, and we should slap Malac with a trout" results in "no your a joke Merloc&#33; u criticze malac soo easily&#33; wat has malac eva done wrong? we shud slap u wit a fish&#33;"

I&#39;d like to see this thread locked until Malac posts his technique. The theatrics are going on and on, and the only way to draw an end to this saga is to force Malac to post his technique in its entirety.

----------


## sweetchildomine

I&#39;m interested to see the rest of the topic but in the meantime want me to post a 4th thead about malac or by malac? thought not

----------


## BohmaN

I think he should make a new topic with ALL the steps. And when that comes you can lock this.

----------


## Malac Reborn

lmao just read the topic ( latest posts). I get internet on Saturday FINALLY. As for the the people saying to "force" me to post all by locking thread? lolz i laugh. Force? Am i getting money or something? Should i start calling everyone sir? omg lol. i&#39;m getting around 70-90 lds a Month with an average of 3-4 lds a night and ya think I NEED to post it on its locked? ...wow...   I did look at the rules and it says NOTHING of me having to post the entire thing at once. It did say that the mods should warn and etc for abusing ppl( obviously a false statement because i&#39;ve been unappreciated and abused all over the place in this forum for previous things i already discussed. I&#39;m trying to do hwhat I wanted to do, that is to share a tech, until ppl start bitching and etc, forcing me to pm ppl who isnt. You guys all say lock like this is the ONLY forum about lding. So far im not sure if i broken a policy. Plus Seeker, after Your comment you yourself said you didnt care to look at my tech, so why think you getting it. I&#39;m purely using logic not breaking rules, if you want to lock or whatever, so. ot that im telling you to but you get the point.
EDIT:  Grammer sucks  :smiley:

----------


## Bonsay

You get 70 lds a month and you&#39;ve only been doing this for 6 months?   ::o:  
I want your tech please&#33; If it&#39;s the one that gives you those lds, is it?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> lmao just read the topic ( latest posts). I get internet on Saturday FINALLY. As for the the people saying to "force" me to post all by locking thread? lolz i laugh. Force? Am i getting money or something? Should i start calling everyone sir? omg lol. i&#39;m getting around 70-90 lds a Month with an average of 3-4 lds a night and ya think I NEED to post it on its locked? ...wow...   I did look at the rules and it says NOTHING of me having to post the entire thing at once. It did say that the mods should warn and etc for abusing ppl( obviously a false statement because i&#39;ve been unappreciated and abused all over the place in this forum for previous things i already discussed. I&#39;m trying to do hwhat I wanted to do, that is to share a tech, until ppl start bitching and etc, forcing me to pm ppl who isnt. You guys all say lock like this is the ONLY forum about lding. So far im not sure if i broken a policy. Plus Seeker, after Your comment you yourself said you didnt care to look at my tech, so why think you getting it. I&#39;m purely using logic not breaking rules, if you want to lock or whatever, so. ot that im telling you to but you get the point.
> EDIT:  Grammer sucks 
> [/b]



Nice, so saturday we should definitly get it?

If you get kicked off you will you be posting this at ld4all, be sure to tell me because I&#39;ll come and see it.

I could have had a few lucids last night, but dang I keep dreaming of disturbing stuff that seems weird Ex. my crush dies and comes back as a ghost trying to attack me, and I&#39;m in a house full of zombies (really vivid dream with almost no control.

But don&#39;t you have your tech saved at school?

I got like 12 or so people who requested the tech from me.

----------


## Seeker

> Plus Seeker, after Your comment you yourself said you didnt care to look at my tech, so why think you getting it.[/b]



Please don&#39;t misquote me Malac, here is what I said:





> At this point, *I either want him to post all of it or none of it*. This has gone on long enough and is too disruptive. When I posted my tutorial on WILD, I posted the entire thing at once, not in installments.
> 
> I don&#39;t want anyone to think that I&#39;m coming down on Malac though, *I am quite curious to read his method*. It&#39;s only that we now have three topics dedicated to this, that&#39;s two too many.
> [/b]



What I want is for all this madness to stop.  I have instructed the staff that if this topic follows in the footsteps of the other two and becomes locked, they are to delete any future postings that are made about this.

----------


## wendylove

> Plus Seeker, after Your comment you yourself said you didnt care to look at my tech, so why think you getting it. [/b]



Seeker don&#39;t bann malac as it would be a big loss to the forum if what he is saying about his technique is true. 




> If you get kicked off you will you be posting this at ld4all, be sure to tell me because I&#39;ll come and see it.[/b]



I thought you were banned from ld4all. My brother said malac is the most controversial person to hit dreamviews since Leo Volont. I don&#39;t know who Leo is, but he said that some people see him as a genius others see him as a idiot, trouble maker and a show off. 

In a week or two we will all look back and laugh  :Sad:  . 

P.S. This is making me depressed as malac doesn&#39;t deserve this much negative attention. Please can we all just get along.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> What I want is for all this madness to stop.
> [/b]



I don&#39;t think he ment for it to start, the maddness is mostly coming from malacs critics, and it hasn&#39;t caused problems, only to the people who insulted the tech, their the only ones who arn&#39;t going to be happy.

I think you should beable to get it seeker you never critizised malac.





> I thought you were banned from ld4all. 
> [/b]



Banned? I don&#39;t beleive malac ever was like leo volont, although in a way he is, leo certainly wasn&#39;t on my side and he constantly insulted people, malac has only said that he thinks people who critized him are wasting his time, and it&#39;s a useless thing to do, malac never said anything that broke the rules on ld4all

I think is malac owns the tech and can do whatever he pleases, and we can&#39;t change that

----------


## Seeker

Why does everyone think I&#39;m going to ban Malac?  He has not broken any forum rules yet.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

check this out guys http://ld4all.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23405&start=0

----------


## DrP3pp3r

It&#39;s been like three days since he posted the preparation...I think it is all just a hoax   ::blue:: 
But if he ever posts the tech. I&#39;ll try it out.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> It&#39;s been like three days since he posted the preparation...I think it is all just a hoax  
> [/b]



He couldn&#39;t post it yesterday he was making a list of people to pm the tech to, he said he would post 2 steps today and hopefully take the time to pm me the tech and a very long list of names.

----------


## DrP3pp3r

I don&#39;t see why he would PM the people the tech. that would just be hard to dol...but I&#39;ll wait.

----------


## Seeker

> check this out guys http://ld4all.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23405&start=0
> [/b]




Funny&#33;  

Oh and BTW, we are not in competition with LD4all.  Plenty of room on the internet for both of us  ::smitten::   ::D:

----------


## DrP3pp3r

yeah luciddreamgod gave that hyperlink above

----------


## BohmaN

OMG haha he teased the people on ld3all too hahaha  ::D:

----------


## Gwendolyn

Wow. I cannot believe that this thing is THAT big a deal. Seriously. It&#39;s just a method, like all other methods. I hope it is good, but it may/may not be. So, I don&#39;t understand the hype.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Wow. I cannot believe that this thing is THAT big a deal. Seriously. It&#39;s just a method, like all other methods. I hope it is good, but it may/may not be. So, I don&#39;t understand the hype.
> [/b]



Exactly what I think.

----------


## DrP3pp3r

Did Malac say when he was going to post the next piece today?

----------


## taihen

> check this out guys http://ld4all.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23405&start=0
> [/b]



We look like fools.

----------


## DrP3pp3r

This is like the most active thread lol.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> This is like the most active thread lol.
> [/b]



yeah there has been like 7 posts for the last 10 minutes, I can&#39;t beleive I&#39;ve got 10 more posts before I&#39;m on the top 50 posters of all time, and these topics are certainly heling me get there  ::bowdown::

----------


## Adanac

> check this out guys http://ld4all.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23405&start=0
> [/b]



Haha it is like they are competing with us  ::content::  .

----------


## taihen

http://ld4all.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23...p;&start=45

Malac&#39;s appeared on LD4ALL and started a fight. What a character we have here... What DOES he do with his time? Sit in front of his computer and troll message boards? Provides some entertainment for me anyway.

----------


## Seeker

> Malac&#39;s appeared on LD4ALL and started a fight. [/b]



pasQuale is not as patient as I am.    :smiley:

----------


## gavin

That place is so ugly, and everything is named in a weird way. Dreamviews is 95% better than LD4all.  :wink2:

----------


## pablo

i agree  :smiley:

----------


## DrP3pp3r

Now now, we don&#39;t want to get into a war with LD4ALL.

----------


## Ev

> Why does everyone think I&#39;m going to ban Malac? He has not broken any forum rules yet.[/b]



Cause he&#39;s acting like an asshole and completely breaks all the rules of nettiquete there are. IMO he should be made into an example of what happens to people who behave like complete jackasses... This kind of behavior cant go unpunished...

----------


## Developer

> We look like fools.
> [/b]








> This is like the most active thread lol.
> [/b]








> yeah there has been like 7 posts for the last 10 minutes, I can&#39;t beleive I&#39;ve got 10 more posts before I&#39;m on the top 50 posters of all time, and these topics are certainly heling me get there 
> [/b]








> Haha it is like they are competing with us  .
> [/b]








> http://ld4all.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23...p;&start=45
> 
> Malac&#39;s appeared on LD4ALL and started a fight. What a character we have here... What DOES he do with his time? Sit in front of his computer and troll message boards? Provides some entertainment for me anyway.
> [/b]








> That place is so ugly, and everything is named in a weird way. Dreamviews is 95% better than LD4all. 
> [/b]








> i agree 
> [/b]



Ppl please.

If you want to talk about Ld4all and post sensless posts then make a new thread in the off-topic discussion.

EDIT: Don&#39;t make Malac make a new post for every step of "The Puzzle".

----------


## metcalfracing

Haha... I forgot how ghetto LD4ALL really does look. I like the site though.

----------


## pablo

not starting an Ld war just saying that dream veiws is much more attractive  :smiley:   ::bigteeth:: 

i do hope malac post his tech tommorow, beacause he&#39;s only goin to piss off more people if he doesnt  ::roll::

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> not starting an Ld war just saying that dream veiws is much more attractive  
> 
> i do hope malac post his tech tommorow, beacause he&#39;s only goin to piss off more people if he doesnt 
> [/b]



Nothing will be stopping him from posting it tomorrow inless he doesn&#39;t get the internet somehow, I&#39;m curous is to how he will get the tech that he typed out at school, to his home computer.

----------


## DrP3pp3r

He typed it at school?
He could do it on word and put it on his pen drive

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> He typed it at school?
> He could do it on word and put it on his pen drive
> [/b]



Yeah but he will need to wait till next week to get it on there probably  ::blue::

----------


## Malac Reborn

I Originally Had Tech On Paper So Wrry No More&#33; I Have Plenty Of Time Now Without Further Probs  :smiley:

----------


## CymekSniper

> not starting an Ld war just saying that dream veiws is much more attractive  
> 
> i do hope malac post his tech tommorow, beacause he&#39;s only goin to piss off more people if he doesnt 
> [/b]



War? No, it will be a slaughter&#33; I&#39;ll have half their army picked off by noon tomorrow&#33;

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I Originally Had Tech On Paper So Wrry No More&#33; I Have Plenty Of Time Now Without Further Probs 
> [/b]



Sweet, Can&#39;t wait till tomorrow or if it takes you till sunday I&#39;ll wait as long as it takes  ::content::

----------


## DrP3pp3r

> Sweet, Can&#39;t wait till tomorrow or if it takes you till sunday I&#39;ll wait as long as it takes 
> [/b]



Yup me too&#33;

----------


## LucidDreamGod

How will it work will you type out one step per day, or type the whole thing, send it to me along with the names, and just post one step a day?

----------


## OAR Raider

this kid is such an ass pirate  ::roll::  .  he is just some high schooler who doesnt have the time to write up this stuff an is writing as he goes along its not like hes trying to give it to us in any order.  and for the record ld4all which maybe ugly as hell has so much more to it than this place (dont get me wrong i still love what your doing).

----------


## CymekSniper

> this kid is such an ass pirate  .  he is just some high schooler who doesnt have the time to write up this stuff an is writing as he goes along its not like hes trying to give it to us in any order.  and for the record ld4all which maybe ugly as hell has so much more to it than this place (dont get me wrong i still love what your doing).
> [/b]



I&#39;m going to include you in that half......

----------


## Adanac

I strongly reccommend everyone lay off this thread for awhile. Just chill guys.

----------


## Seeker

Folks, no war with LD4all, I like pasQuale.

----------


## Gwendolyn

Yeah, there&#39;s no need for it, guys.


But, this looks like it is turning into the plot of the absurdist play, &#39;Waiting for Godot&#39;.

----------


## LucidAlex

> Sweet, Can&#39;t wait till tomorrow or if it takes you till sunday I&#39;ll wait as long as it takes 
> [/b]



Me as well&#33;

----------


## metcalfracing

Haha... Its too late, I&#39;m already gathering sprites for the DV VS. LD4ALL online flash game...

----------


## pablo

> Haha... Its too late, I&#39;m already gathering sprites for the DV VS. LD4ALL online flash game...
> [/b]



lol&#33; 

wonder if malac goin to post his tech today.

----------


## DrP3pp3r

> lol&#33; 
> 
> wonder if malac goin to post his tech today.
> [/b]



If not it better be soon.

----------


## eppy

malac,can youplease post it soon or PM it to the people on the list? i have a lucid craving and won&#39;t be satisfied until i have one&#33; lol

----------


## DrP3pp3r

> malac,can youplease post it soon or PM it to the people on the list? i have a lucid craving and won&#39;t be satisfied until i have one&#33; lol
> [/b]



same here
Even tho I had one last night. But I didn&#39;t control it. It feels nice when you can breathe thru your pinched nosed&#33;

----------


## rustyshacklefurd

i don&#39;t think you guys understand the situation, it&#39;s not like he&#39;s doing this to torture you...like previously stated by him he has limited computer time and he&#39;s trying his hardest to do something for YOU which he is doing out of the goodness of his heart...and he doesn&#39;t have to, so for you guys that are threatning him with banning etc just get real....and for those pleading once again he&#39;s doing his best to get it up asap....im sure he has a life in which he is taking time out of to help you guys....so be patient and stop flooding the topic just to get your post count up&#33;


wow....now that thats off my chest i&#39;m feeling a little better...but yeah seriously....calm down

(btw...to dr.p3pp3r dido isn&#39;t meant to be said but to be shown...the character is is not on the normal keyboard but can be shown more easily as " ....but its up to preference)

Rusty

----------


## Gwendolyn

Again, waiting for Godot.

----------


## pablo

[quote]
Again, waiting for Godot.


Godot?

----------


## FaatFaat

Someone should put an end to all this just before April Fool&#39;s Day.... Mwa ha ha ha ha haaaa&#33;

----------


## OAR Raider

I dont think some of the people understand....your not gonna get an ld the first night as if im not mistaken it is going to build up until your puzzle is complete. i bet you will get a new method every night and keep going with it. if you want something that guarentees a ld in 7 days than go over to ld4all and get the infinity program

----------


## Gwendolyn

You know, Pablo. It&#39;s an absurdist play in which these guys are waiting for this dude that never shows. It parrallels perfectly, being as people are probably waiting for a promise that will never be kept.

----------


## Grassclip

That infinity thing, it doesn&#39;t work

----------


## CymekSniper

> I dont think some of the people understand....your not gonna get an ld the first night as if im not mistaken it is going to build up until your puzzle is complete. i bet you will get a new method every night and keep going with it. if you want something that guarentees a ld in 7 days than go over to ld4all and get the infinity program
> [/b]



Dude, this thing supposedly makes you lucid in like 3 days.

----------


## i_speel_good

He said he had a lot of free time some posts ago.
Wha?

----------


## pablo

> You know, Pablo. It&#39;s an absurdist play in which these guys are waiting for this dude that never shows. It parrallels perfectly, being as people are probably waiting for a promise that will never be kept.
> [/b]



ahh ok.  I totally i agree. the whole situation is surely starting to turn out that way.  its 6pm and all now he hasn&#39;t posted his technique   ::roll::

----------


## Uviteru

> i don&#39;t think you guys understand the situation, it&#39;s not like he&#39;s doing this to torture you...like previously stated by him he has limited computer time and he&#39;s trying his hardest to do something for YOU which he is doing out of the goodness of his heart...
> 
>  Rusty
> [/b]



I tend to think if he didnt wanna have people jump on him. he sorta typed it all before posting any of it.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

He hasn&#39;t been on in awhile, either he is busy typing or he didn&#39;t get the internet after all.

----------


## Nemesis

I can&#39;t believe how many people are buying into his act.

Hey everyone, I have &#036;10,000,000&#33; It&#39;s got a 95% chance of making you richer&#33; I&#39;m gonna start posting it to you all soon, just have to wait till I have some free time. This IS NOT A JOKE, I REALLY DO HAVE &#036;10,000,000&#33; YOU WILL GET YOUR MONEY&#33;

Now, while I&#39;m gone feel free to talk about me and massage my ego&#33;

----------


## rustyshacklefurd

well, I&#39;m new here as most of you know from my post count.....but I always thought malac was a respected part of these forums and that he&#39;d been here some time but he only has 45 post and has only been here about 2 1/2 weeks...aswell he&#39;s only been here a week longer than me and has 7.5 times my amount of posts&#33;.....but still he really doesn&#39;t have anything to lose.....and with it being so close to april 1st who knows...anyways I just thought I&#39;d try to think from the negative peoples point of view...but I&#39;m still looking forward to that tech&#33;  ::D: 



Rusty

----------


## dablitzballer

lol rusty hes gonna pull a lolaprilfoolsdreamviews on us

----------


## Seeker

> lol rusty hes gonna pull a lolaprilfoolsdreamviews on us
> [/b]




Guys, I promise you, that will not happen.   :Pope:

----------


## metcalfracing

That scares me... Its like a mob threat... [Italian accent]"If he doesn&#39;t come through, he won&#39;t be alive on April Fools&#33;"[/Italian accent]

----------


## CymekSniper

> Guys, I promise you, that will not happen.  
> [/b]



Seeker, please promise me you will ban him if he is bullshitting us. This is just horrid.

----------


## metcalfracing

you can&#39;t ban someone for lying... he didn&#39;t make your decision to be strung along, you did... just like everyone else.

----------


## LucidAlex

> That scares me... Its like a mob threat... [Italian accent]"If he doesn&#39;t come through, he won&#39;t be alive on April Fools&#33;"[/Italian accent]
> [/b]



lol

----------


## CymekSniper

> you can&#39;t ban someone for lying... he didn&#39;t make your decision to be strung along, you did... just like everyone else.
> [/b]



I believe banning people is up to the admins. They can ban whoever. Malac not only lied, he gave us false hope,  
he promised something great he could not deliver, AND he wasted two threads&#33; Ofcourse these are true only if he really doesn&#39;t have the breakthrough tech. I am seriously having doubts and am becoming more and more impatient. MALAC IF YOU READ THIS, STOP TORTURING US&#33;

----------


## Pluto

> you can&#39;t ban someone for lying... he didn&#39;t make your decision to be strung along, you did... just like everyone else.
> [/b]



but if he is trolling, and I think he is, it is justification enough.
malacs probably going to go down in DV history as a famous T____

----------


## metcalfracing

> I believe banning people is up to the admins. They can ban whoever. Malac not only lied, he gave us false hope,
> he promised something great he could not deliver, AND he wasted two threads&#33; Ofcourse these are true only if he really doesn&#39;t have the breakthrough tech. I am seriously having doubts and am becoming more and more impatient. MALAC IF YOU READ THIS, STOP TORTURING US&#33;[/b]



Dude, seriously, its not his job to appease you. I&#39;m not defending his technique or anything... I just mean, he is not on your payroll and it&#39;s still a free country. If he posts it, he posts it, if not... you still should be civil. Everyone&#39;s personal desperation lead to them getting their hopes up. Not malac&#39;s thread...

----------


## Pluto

did anyone consider malac is doing this on purpose to wind us up, antagonize, play a joke, and generally have a laugh at our expense ? 

this type of behaviour is common trick on internet forums. wake up people.

----------


## Klace

Even if Malac is lying, there is still tons of great techniques out there.
However, if Malac is indeed telling the truth, and this technique gets posted, it adds one more to the lineup of great induction techniques that is offered here.
Do not ban someone simply for lying, that is not an offense, however they will be severely scrutinized upon by this community.

----------


## CymekSniper

> Dude, seriously, its not his job to appease you. I&#39;m not defending his technique or anything... I just mean, he is not on your payroll and it&#39;s still a free country. If he posts it, he posts it, if not... you still should be civil. Everyone&#39;s personal desperation lead to them getting their hopes up. Not malac&#39;s thread...
> [/b]



Oh, but it did. If he hadn&#39;t posted the message in the first place then we would all be turning our attention to something else. This situation is like someone offering you some delicious pie but once you accept they take it away and throw it off a cliff. Wouldn&#39;t someone offering you pie like that and then throwing it off a cliff piss you off? I mean, they aren&#39;t obligated to give you that pie for any reason but just offering you the pie then saying they were just kidding and laughing hysterically about it later... It makes you sad then you become enraged and then thirst for your revenge. You think: he wasn&#39;t ever going to give me that pie, he was just teasing me.

----------


## Nemesis

> Oh, but it did. If he hadn&#39;t posted the message in the first place then we would all be turning our attention to something else. This situation is like someone offering you some delicious pie but once you accept they take it away and throw it off a cliff. Wouldn&#39;t someone offering you pie like that and then throwing it off a cliff piss you off? I mean, they aren&#39;t obligated to give you that pie for any reason but just offering you the pie then saying they were just kidding and laughing hysterically about it later... It makes you sad then you become enraged and then thirst for your revenge. You think: he wasn&#39;t ever going to give me that pie, he was just teasing me.
> [/b]



Damn, now I want pie.

----------


## amb

Malac, honestly man get over yourself. Your a drama queen, if you were a truly genuine guy wanting to help people out you would just post it. Look and learn from people like Sythix who actually know what they are talking about, KNOW how to construct sentences, and dont make ridiculous claims. "if my technique doesnt work like I guarantee then there is something wrong with you"..haha your a joke.
I am not going to lie, I was waiting for your technique putting all the drama aside but this post is just ridiculous. And I know your free to do what you want, Im just expressing my opinion. I have looked at your responses to other people who criticize you, and you have to be the most ignorant, obnoxious, cocky persona I have ever encountered on the net.. which makes it even more frustrating because I think you actually believe your own hype. Guys I wouldnt waste your time, look at the kinda guy your dealing with. 

Seriously if your interested in having Lucid Dreams, go read the tutorials, especially the ones written by Sythix and you will be on your way, goodluck and take care&#33;

----------


## DreamScience

Hey people,

calm down. Do you now which idea came to my mind in the last few seconds?
_Maybe_ we are just a part of a psycological experiment from a student   ::shock::   ?
There are several reasons that led me to this supposition like teasing in several (at least two) forums and being a newbe but having the "supertech", 90 Percent of his posts are in the teasing topics and so on.
Did you considder that?   ::roll::  

So you don&#39;t have to bitch Malac nor nobody needs to defend him either. Let&#39;s simply wait as what this turns out....

He has enough material now if this would be the case, but maybe I&#39;m wrong with this and, to tell the truth, I hope so   ::|:  

So Malac, if this should be the case, it was a very cruel idea but your data should be astonishing and more than sufficient now. Please stop this mess and tell us the truth.

Take care&#33;

DS

----------


## dablitzballer

maybe this IS his technique. to get people so worked up over lucid dreaming that you will lucid dream

----------


## Bonsay

> maybe this IS his technique. to get people so worked up over lucid dreaming that you will lucid dream
> [/b]



He said that was part one and that he would send/post other parts each day.

----------


## RooJ

> maybe this IS his technique. to get people so worked up over lucid dreaming that you will lucid dream[/b]



I agree, anger induced lucid dream.. all you need to do now is reality check everytime you think of killing malac.. then sooner or later when your killing him in your dreams you&#39;ll become lucid.

----------


## Seeker

OK, I guess this has gone on long enough.  I&#39;m locking this and asking the staff to delete any new postings about Malac&#39;s 95% method.

Malac, when and if you finish your method, please PM it to someone you trust.

----------

